# $100 off Bionic!



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Directly from Droid Forums



dgstorm said:


> Previously, we reported that RadioShack would be coming out with an aggressive marketing offer for their new partnership with Verizon that would amount to $100 dollars off Android smartphones. Today, our sources within the industry have confirmed this for us, and have even provided a picture of a RadioShack document to support it. Here's what our tipster had to say, You can see the important details in the first two pages of the doc shown above. Page three is included below. From what we can tell, most of the best Android smartphones will be available in this offer at RadioShack. It makes sense that they are only offering a limited amount of smartphones at first to help control this amazing offer. Still, it's important to note that the list includes the Droid Bionic! You can see it on page two.
> 
> Source: DroidForums.net and BionicForums.net Exclusive


Here's a link to the thread:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...s-off-androids-confirmed-includes-bionic.html


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

Walmart has been offering the Bionic for $199 since launch day online. I ordered my Bionic and got my wife a Droid 3 from Walmart s website and paid $298 total for both. The Droid 3 was only $99.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

I just checked walmart.com. No Bionics, only a bionic for dummies book.


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

It is there. Go to Walmart.com, click on electronics, cell phones with contract, then choose your carrier and the Bionic shows up for $199.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!


----------

